# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Πρόβλημα με bullet2

## PCMan

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Έχω ένα θέμα με ένα Bullet2.
Είχα αλλάξει πιο παλιά το λογισμικό του και του έβαλα openwrt. Ποτέ δεν δούλεψε σωστά και το είχα παρατήσει για χρόνια. Τώρα θέλω να το ξαναβάλω σε λειτουργία, άλλα θέλω να του βάλω το αρχικό του λογισμικό το airos, γιατί το openwrt δεν δουλεύει καθόλου τώρα.. Το ανοίγω και δεν κάνει τίποτα απολύτως. Φαίνεται μόνο το όνομα του wifi που είχα βάλει κάποτε και συνδέεται μόνο όταν του βάζω εγώ IP. Με dhcp δεν συνδέεται(δεν θυμάμαι αν το είχα απενεργοποιήσει). Από κει και πέρα δεν έχω καμία επικοινωνία. Ούτε στο Interface του bullet δεν μπορώ να μπω.
Δοκίμασα να κάνω reset πατώντας το κουμπί για 15δευτ. και ενώ φαίνεται να κάνει reset(αναβουν όλα τα led), μόλις ανοίξει, το πρόβλημα είναι το ίδιο, ακόμα και το όνομα του wifi. Σαν να μην έχει γίνει τίποτα δηλαδή. Λογικά μετά το reset η IP επανέρχεται στην αρχική 192.168.1.20 αλλά τελικά μάλλον δεν είναι αυτή και ούτε ξέρω ποια είναι.

Δοκίμασα να αλλάξω το λογισμικό και να βάλω το airos όπως λεει εδώ , βάζοντας την 192.168.1.254 και μάσκα 255.255.255.0 στο πισί, αλλά δεν γίνεται απολύτως τίποτα. Δεν μπορεί να βρει την IP του bullet μάλλον. 
Το Ping δεν φέρνει κανένα αποτέλεσμα αλλά ούτε και το tftp (unable to get responses fron the server)

Αυτό που κάνει το Bullet όταν πατάω το reset για 8δευτ. είναι να ανάβουν εναλλάξ τα led 1,3 και 2,4 μέχρι κάποια στιγμή να κολλήσει και να μείνουν αναμμένα τα 1,3 ή 2,4 μόνιμα..

Τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω για να το επαναφέρω?

----------


## xlife

μπές με ssh (putty)

----------


## PCMan

> μπές με ssh (putty)


Connection timed out λέει με ssh.

Προσπαθώ να μπω με σειριακή αλλά δεν ξέρω τι μπορώ να κάνω έτσι..
Έχω αυτό το μαραφέτι και το συνδέω στα pin που έχει μέσα το bullet. Μπαίνω με το putty και αυτό που μου λέει συνέχεια είναι "TFTPD: waiting for connection...". Δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο.
Με το που συνδέσω το δικτυακό καλώδιο στο πισί, τότε τα led σταματάνε να ανάβουν εναλλάξ (μένουν αναμένα τα 1,3 ή 2,4) και στο putty (μέσω σειριακής) γράφει "ae531x_poll: Bad receive.  rxDesc=0x80038180  cmdsts=0x00408722"




> Ethernet eth0: MAC address 00:27:22:09:ac:9a
> IP: 0.0.0.0/255.255.255.0, Gateway: 0.0.0.0
> Default server: 0.0.0.0
> 
> RedBoot(tm) bootstrap and debug environment [ROMRAM]
> Ubiquiti Networks certified release, version 0.9.8.06 - built 10:58:08, Dec 23 2008
> 
> Copyright (C) 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 Red Hat, Inc.
> 
> ...


Όσο και να το αφήσω συνδεμένο στο πισι, ή ακόμα και να το βγάλω, λέει συνέχεια τέτοια κουλά και τα led δεν ξεκολλάνε

----------


## PCMan

Με το που ξεκινάει να κάνει boot χωρίς να μπω σε recovery mode, έχω αυτά



> Ethernet eth0: MAC address 00:27:22:09:ac:9a
> IP: 0.0.0.0/255.255.255.0, Gateway: 0.0.0.0
> Default server: 0.0.0.0
> 
> RedBoot(tm) bootstrap and debug environment [ROMRAM]
> Ubiquiti Networks certified release, version 0.9.8.06 - built 10:58:08, Dec 23 2                         008
> 
> Copyright (C) 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 Red Hat, Inc.
> 
> ...

----------


## PCMan

Με το που ξεκινάει να κάνει boot χωρίς να μπω σε recovery mode, έχω αυτά



> Ethernet eth0: MAC address 00:27:22:09:ac:9a
> IP: 0.0.0.0/255.255.255.0, Gateway: 0.0.0.0
> Default server: 0.0.0.0
> 
> RedBoot(tm) bootstrap and debug environment [ROMRAM]
> Ubiquiti Networks certified release, version 0.9.8.06 - built 10:58:08, Dec 23 2                         008
> 
> Copyright (C) 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 Red Hat, Inc.
> 
> ...

----------


## xlife

Προσπάθησε να βάλεις dd-wrt
http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database

----------


## PCMan

> Προσπάθησε να βάλεις dd-wrt
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database


Πως θα περάσω το firmware μέσα, αφού δεν δουλεύει το tftp ?

----------


## xlife

Εχω μπερδευτεί με τόσα που έγραψες.. καταρχάς νομίζω οτι το openwrt που είχες περάσει ήταν λάθος. Βγ'αλε τη σειριακή και βάλε το bullet απευθείας στον υπολογιστή με δικτύου. Δεν γίνεται να συνδεθείς ssh? 
Για τη σειριακή βλέπω οτι το ubiquiti χρησιμοποιεί 3.3v  αλλα αυτό που έχεις λέει οτι υποστηρίζει 3.3v οπότε θεωρώ οτι δεν υπάρχει λάθος εκεί. 

Δοκίμασε αυτό το unbrick.. υπάρχουν κάποια στο ιντερνετ

https://community.ubnt.com/t5/UniFi-...ht/true#M37685

https://community.ubnt.com/t5/UniFi-.../581231#M47139

----------


## PCMan

> Εχω μπερδευτεί με τόσα που έγραψες.. καταρχάς νομίζω οτι το openwrt που είχες περάσει ήταν λάθος. Βγ'αλε τη σειριακή και βάλε το bullet απευθείας στον υπολογιστή με δικτύου. Δεν γίνεται να συνδεθείς ssh? 
> Για τη σειριακή βλέπω οτι το ubiquiti χρησιμοποιεί 3.3v  αλλα αυτό που έχεις λέει οτι υποστηρίζει 3.3v οπότε θεωρώ οτι δεν υπάρχει λάθος εκεί. 
> 
> Δοκίμασε αυτό το unbrick.. υπάρχουν κάποια στο ιντερνετ
> 
> https://community.ubnt.com/t5/UniFi-...ht/true#M37685
> 
> https://community.ubnt.com/t5/UniFi-.../581231#M47139


ούτε με ssh ούτε με tftp μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα.

Με το που μπώ σε recovery mode και συνδέσω το δικτυακό στο πισί(ή έχω το πισί ήδη συνδεμένο και μετά μπω σε recovery mode), κολλάνε τα led και δεν αναβοσβήνουν εναλλάξ. Επίσης όταν γίνεται αυτό, στη σειριακή βλέπω να επαναλαμβάνεται συνέχεια αυτό



> ae531x_poll: Bad receive.  rxDesc=0x80038180  cmdsts=0x00408722
> ae531x_poll: Bad receive.  rxDesc=0x80038194  cmdsts=0x00408722
> ae531x_poll: Bad receive.  rxDesc=0x800381a8  cmdsts=0x00408722
> ae531x_poll: Bad receive.  rxDesc=0x800381bc  cmdsts=0x00408722
> ae531x_poll: Bad receive.  rxDesc=0x800381d0  cmdsts=0x00408722
> ae531x_poll: Bad receive.  rxDesc=0x800381e4  cmdsts=0x00408722
> ae531x_poll: Bad receive.  rxDesc=0x800381f8  cmdsts=0x00408722
> ae531x_poll: Bad receive.  rxDesc=0x8003820c  cmdsts=0x00728722

----------


## xlife

Πρέπει να έχει κολλήσει γερά

Δεν ξέρω αν το συγκεκριμένο έχει jtag αλλά αν θες ψάξε για άλλα pin  πέρα απο τη σειριακή και αν θες βάλε κάποια φωτο απο μέσα.




downloaded the latest BM2 firmware from ubnt.comstaticed (<= doesn't actually look like a real word) my computer IP to 192.168.1.5 > 255.255.255.0connected my computer to the UBNT PoE injectorpressed the reset button on the bottom of the Bullet and while keeping it pressed connected the BM2 to the PoE.it went through it's start up phase and I continued holding down the reset button for 15 seconds.the BM2 went into TFTP mode (alternating flashing LEDs of  1st,3rd > 2nd,4th).

----------


## PCMan

> Πρέπει να έχει κολλήσει γερά
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν το συγκεκριμένο έχει jtag αλλά αν θες ψάξε για άλλα pin  πέρα απο τη σειριακή και αν θες βάλε κάποια φωτο απο μέσα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> downloaded the latest BM2 firmware from ubnt.comstaticed (<= doesn't actually look like a real word) my computer IP to 192.168.1.5 > 255.255.255.0connected my computer to the UBNT PoE injectorpressed the reset button on the bottom of the Bullet and while keeping it pressed connected the BM2 to the PoE.it went through it's start up phase and I continued holding down the reset button for 15 seconds.the BM2 went into TFTP mode (alternating flashing LEDs of  1st,3rd > 2nd,4th).


Έχω το Bullet2, όχι το M2 αλλά η διαδικασία είναι η ίδια. Δεν έχω κανένα αποτέλεσμα.
Άλλα πιν δεν βλέπω. 

Αυτό το Bad receive τι είναι?
Δεν γίνεται να περάσω το firmware απο την σειριακή?

----------


## xlife

νομίζω οτι πρέπει να κάνεις αρκετές φορές τη διαδικασία για το tftp.Δεν δουλεύω καθόλου με ubiquiti αλλά συνήθως με pcengines alix και εκεί είναι πολύ διαφορετικά όλα γιατί είναι χ86 με cf-card. εσένα πρέπει να είναι mips με emmc. νομίζω οτι έχεις πρόβλημα στον bootloader.προσπάθησε μήπως τελικά μπεις σε tftp γιατί λίγο που κοίταξα είναι πολλοί που δυσκολευονται και το πετυχαίνουν μετά απο πολλές φορές.

Απο τη σειριακή μπορείς να περάσεις το firmware αλλά πρέπει να δίνει τάση 3.3v ο αντάπτορας που έχεις.. είναι?

----------


## PCMan

> νομίζω οτι πρέπει να κάνεις αρκετές φορές τη διαδικασία για το tftp.Δεν δουλεύω καθόλου με ubiquiti αλλά συνήθως με pcengines alix και εκεί είναι πολύ διαφορετικά όλα γιατί είναι χ86 με cf-card. εσένα πρέπει να είναι mips με emmc. νομίζω οτι έχεις πρόβλημα στον bootloader.προσπάθησε μήπως τελικά μπεις σε tftp γιατί λίγο που κοίταξα είναι πολλοί που δυσκολευονται και το πετυχαίνουν μετά απο πολλές φορές.
> 
> Απο τη σειριακή μπορείς να περάσεις το firmware αλλά πρέπει να δίνει τάση 3.3v ο αντάπτορας που έχεις.. είναι?


Μέρες το προσπαθώ αλλα δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Και αλλο πισι δοκίμασα, και άλλα windows, και αλλο poe.. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο..

Ο αντάπτορας παίρνει τάση 3,3v απο το Bullet. Δουλεύει κανονικά με την σειριακή και το putty. Και βλέπω τι λέει και δίνω εντολές. Δεν ξέρω αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο.
Δες κι εδώ http://www.acinonyx.tk/index.php/200...quiti-bullet2/

----------


## xlife

Πάντως δεν είναι εντελώς κολλημένο απο την άποψη οτι βλέπεις κάποια πράγματα σε κονσόλα... συνδέεται έστω... νομίζω όμως οτι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο openwrt που πέρασες(ασύμβατο μάλλον με το συγκεκριμένο soc η και κάποια beta release) και έχει κολλήσει... Στο alix αν πάθω κάτι τέτοιο απλά βγάζω την cf και ξαναπερνάω λογισμικό... Θα ρωτήσω αυριο και ένα φίλο που ασχολείται με ubiquiti αν ξέρει κάτι ή έχει κάποιο software...Συνήθως αυτά που είναι mips έχουν κάποιο software απο τον κατασκευαστή για unbrick αλλα δεν ξέρω περισσότερα για το soc  που φοράει το συγκεκριμένο...  θα σου απαντήσω αύριο με ότι νεότερο έχω

----------


## PCMan

> Πάντως δεν είναι εντελώς κολλημένο απο την άποψη οτι βλέπεις κάποια πράγματα σε κονσόλα... συνδέεται έστω... νομίζω όμως οτι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο openwrt που πέρασες(ασύμβατο μάλλον με το συγκεκριμένο soc η και κάποια beta release) και έχει κολλήσει... Στο alix αν πάθω κάτι τέτοιο απλά βγάζω την cf και ξαναπερνάω λογισμικό... Θα ρωτήσω αυριο και ένα φίλο που ασχολείται με ubiquiti αν ξέρει κάτι ή έχει κάποιο software...Συνήθως αυτά που είναι mips έχουν κάποιο software απο τον κατασκευαστή για unbrick αλλα δεν ξέρω περισσότερα για το soc  που φοράει το συγκεκριμένο...  θα σου απαντήσω αύριο με ότι νεότερο έχω


Για να βοηθήσω, αυτό είχε θέμα απο την αρχή. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, εκεί που κατέβαζα κάτι, κολλούσε και το μόνο που έβλεπα στο δίκτυο ήταν το bullet. Σαν να έκοβε όλο το Lan..
Έτσι έβαλα openwrt. Τα πράγματα ηταν καλύτερα αλλά όχι τέλεια. Άρχισε τα τρελά μετα από καιρό και το παράτησα. Γενικά αργούσε πάρα πολύ με openwrt, ακόμα και να κάνει Boot. Όλα αυτά 3-4 χρόνια πριν. Τώρα αποφάσισα να το βάλω ξανα σε λειτουργία αλλά δεν βγάζω άκρη... Δεν βρίσκω την IP του με Lan.. Με wlan απλά βλέπω το όνομα του wifi που είχα βάλει(ούτε με reset δεν επανέρχεται), και αν και συνδέεται με καρφωτή ip, δεν κάνει τίποτα, ούτε μπορώ να μπω στo interface του. Γι αυτό λέω να του βάλω το airos μπας και στρώσει καθόλου..

Περιμένω νέα σου!
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια  :Smile:

----------


## xlife

Το συγκεκριμένο soc  δεν έχει λογισμικό για ξεκόλλημα.. γι αυτό δεν έχει jtag. ο λόγος είναι η διαφορετική κατασκευή του.. περίεργο μου φαίνεται αλλα έτσι μου είπε ενας φίλος που δουλεύει με ubiquiti... το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να σαρώσεις όλα τα forum με τα διάφορα unbrick που υπάρχουν μήπως και κάποιο απο αυτά κάνει δουλειά....

----------


## PCMan

Έχω οργωσει όλο το ίντερνετ.. Το μόνο που βρίσκω είναι πως θα κάνω recovery με δικτυακό. Το θέμα είναι ότι μόλις βάζω δικτυακό, το Bullet κολλάει και λέει bad receive. Πουθενά δεν βρήκα πληροφορίες για το πως θα περάσω άλλο firmware με σειριακή.. 

Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το υλικό του..

----------


## xlife

Όχι... κάπου είχα βρει και για τη σειριακή!!!!!  Θα κοιτάξω το ιστορικό και θα στο βρώ αλλά πιο μετά γιατί πρέπει να φύγω...

----------


## PCMan

Κώστα έχεις κάνα νέο; 
Εγώ δεν βρίσκω τίποτα...

----------


## xlife

Δυστυχώς τα μόνα που βρίσκω είναι αυτά που μάλλον βρίσκεις και συ... 

https://community.ubnt.com/t5/UniFi-...nt/ta-p/607605

----------


## PCMan

Κρίμα είναι να το πετάξω.. Δε δούλεψε και πολύ... 
Υπάρχει κάποιος που τα επισκευαζει;

----------


## xlife

http://www.wirelesslan.gr/product.php?id_product=164

τόσο που έχει... δεν αξίζει. πάρε τηλ τον x-patit  http://computers.xpatit.gr/   μιάς και νομίζω οτι έχει σέρβις αλλα ρώτα τιμή πριν το δώσεις

Πάντως είναι κρίμα να το πετάξεις. το λάθος φαίνεται να είναι κατασκευαστικό μιας και το συγκεκριμένο soc δεν έχει hardware ξεκόλλημα με jtag κτλ..  Τους τελευταίους μήνες ασχολούμαι με αρχιτεκτονική mips για hobby και πρώτη φορά συναντάω τέτοιο γαιδουροsoc(δεν έχω δει και πάρα πολλά, αλλά όσα έχω δει έχουν διάφορα κόλπα για unbrick)!!!

----------


## PCMan

Θα πάρω αύριο ένα τηλέφωνο να δω τι θα μου πει. 
Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια

----------

